# Sportsman 1000



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm looking to get the sportsman 1000 
Are they any good ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hear they are a beast.


----------



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

Yea I drove a scrammy 1k just a little to sporty for me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

THey should be the same except for the frame and plastic. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

Well I haven't drove a sportsman 1000 but I'm guessing they have the same power the scrammy has 1 more pony Than the sportsman so it shouldn't be much different 
But here is the kicker sportsman 1000 vs brute 750 or can am ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sportsman. And that's coming from previous Brute 750 owner.


----------



## Czuniga1516 (Feb 29, 2016)

Ok I'ma try to get the sportsman


----------



## Scvette (Apr 8, 2016)

Czuniga1516 said:


> Ok I'ma try to get the sportsman


Did you get a sportsman Xp 1000? If not check this out,I just bought one,I know it's a 2015,I don't think they did any changes other than color. Oh I know this is my 1st post. 

2015 Polaris® Sportsman XP® 1000 EPS Black Pearl Metallic Stock: | Motorsports Superstore


----------



## bcorum (Jan 10, 2014)

Anybody have anything negative to say about one? I just bought one...


----------

